# 327 federal



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

Doe anyone have any experience with a 327 federal magnum? I like the idea of having a 6 shot j frame sized pistol. From what I read it has good stopping power. Please let me hear what you think.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

If using a .31 caliber bullet (which a 327 Federal does) -- I'd prefer the 7.62x25mm Tokarev. The Yugoslavian, Romanian, or Polish Tokarev pistols can be had for as little as $199 -- are extremely thin and comfortable to carry as a CCW -- carry 8 or 9+1 cartridges (the Yugos are 9+1), and push a similarly weighted bullet 300 or more feet per second faster than the 327 Federal.

The 7.62x25mm cartridge killed many a Nazi during WWII -- and some Americans in Viet Nam as well...

7.62x25 Tokarev
85gr FMJ or JHP
1720 fps / 560 ftlbs

327 Federal Magnum
100gr JHP
1400 fps / 435 ftlbs


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info, but I was under the impression that a 100 gr hp was 1874fps and 780ft-lb


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

cbigcarl said:


> Thanks for the info, but I was under the impression that a 100 gr hp was 1874fps and 780ft-lb


Those numbers are out of a 5 1/2" Ruger Blackhawk, but not out of the 2" snubby in a J-frame revolver. The numbers I quoted were from a 3 1/16" test barrel. The velocity and corresponding energy out of the 2" J-frame snubby will be somewhat less than that. :thumbdown:

Thus, why the 327 Federal hasn't really caught on as a CCW self defense firearm. The concept was marketing hype more than anything else...

You can see here from testing at "Ballistics by the Inch" that for a 2" barrel -- the velocity is just over 1000 fps and producing energy less than 250 ftlbs.

http://www.ballisticsbytheinch.com/megraphs/327mag.html


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

Thanks again for the info


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

The 327 was a concept that never took off...ammo is kinda hard to find and over priced


----------

